# Bad DV's?



## Maflagulator (Sep 7, 2001)

I'm driving a 2.7t company car - '01 with 30k miles. I recall the 1.8t guys mentioning that the DV's on the VW turbo cars are faulty or have a low life expectancy and i think that one or both on this car may be as well. It pull smoooth, i think, but makes sort of a pigeon sound unlike any 2.7t i've heard before. Can anyone tell me how to better identify and verify this?
TIA


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Bad DV's? (Maflagulator)*

does it only do it when you let off the gas? thats usually when they do it since the plungers rip and seep air so it cant actually suck it open to release the air quick enough..and they "honk"


----------



## Maflagulator (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Bad DV's? (Slayer)*

yeah it releases as a nomal turbo car would when i release the pedal but it doesn't sound too "kosher". It sounds like a "coo-ing" or a sighing dog laid flat out on the porch. I know, I know, bad attempt to describe but hey. My personal car is a VR6 but im starting to like the 2.7t. I'll take the service writer for a ride tomorrow.


----------

